# What I like most about Slot Cars is...



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

They make me SMILE!


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Stress relievers!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I like to build and paint my customs that were not made as ho slot cars


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I like to rip the packaging to shreds.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Set new fast times on my track. Helps me to enjoy life.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I like the creative challenges whether it's paint, customizing, Modifying, Hopping up, Building It absorbs a piece of my mind that nothing on earthever has is teh best way I can describe it.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Apart from what Clyde said, which gives describes it really well and i can signe that too, for me it is a time machine. Snap and i'm immeditely transported 50 years into my past with a its feelings and smells and excitement. the only real let down is, having now own money although SWMBO (she-who- must-be-obeyed) might have other thoughts about it, you can buy more or less what you want with out saving the hard way from your weekly allowance. It takes out a bit of the anticipation while waiting and the joy you felt once you have it in your hands after having sacrified other activities for it. It is a bit too easy.

Mario


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

zoom zoom....


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I can go to the HOPRA Nationals, for the first time, (just got back), get my butt whupped and still smile because it's so much fun. 

Tom


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

It is all about the people...


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

LDThomas said:


> It is all about the people...


I would have to agree with this, but still add my 2 cents.
When I was a kid, Dad, my uncles, even mt grandfather got an Aurora Stirling Moss 4 lane set. Then they bought cars, accessories , etc, etc. Of course I'm in the mix with them buying me cars, and then when I was older, all of my lawn mowing money became Slot car stuff. By the time A/FX came out I was a Thunderjet junkie, Loved the smell of that red oil getting hot the buzz of the cars, taking them apart, tuning etc, etc. I had friends into trains, one guy in particular , his dad was into them and had a huge railroad in his basement. They tried to get me hooked but ( I never told them but I thought trains were so boring!) I did however enjoy working on construction of the layout, putting buildings together, but WAIT ! No cars racing around?? ZZZZZZzzz. - [If you are into trains / don't be offended / they just were not my cup of tea]
I slowly made the switch to A/FX but still ran them against my T-jets. 
When I got divorced, my EX tossed all lot of my stuff, but not all.
I still have some of the old t-jet and A/FX cars , now I'm just filling in the blanks where I have cars missing from my original collection


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with the people, and the memories associated with them.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

This may sound strange, but I love the way they smell after a few hot laps around the track.. Takes me right back to when I was a kid every time!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I like to grab a BIG box of cars. 20 or 30, from T-jets to inlines. I sit at one spot at my track and drive them each as hard as I can until they crash. After a while the challenge becomes pushing through the pile of wrecked cars. For some reason it's therapeutic. Guess I'm just weird.

Later The I know it's no way to treat a treasured relic but it's still fun Rockinator


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> I like to build and paint my customs that were not made as ho slot cars


ditto here 2 Jim :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

I seem to fall-Into the ; Custom & Collector category....
I DO have a HOPRA (sp??), G-3 & other Popular-Class racing versions that Honda built for me..... 
plus various bodies for said classes...

I have 2.. 4-lane tracks (4 X 15.5 & 3 X 8) an LL & a L&J, plus finishing a small 2-lane "Dirt" oval..


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Back when I first got started it was all about the cars for me; playing around with them, working on them, hunting them down and racing against my brothers and buddies. Now it's as much about the people I've gotten to know, the stories, the competitive racing and the comeraderie. As a collector and a racer, the best part is being able to share the appreciation of the hobby with others. Otherwise it's just stuff in the end.

And it all started for me with a red Lola GT........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" Otherwise it's just stuff in the end "


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

the smell. :freak:
Sound 
And racing 
Friendship:thumbsup:
Can't beat it.

gt40 :wave:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

al
What did you do for that
under your Avatar


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

TheRockinator said:


> I like to grab a BIG box of cars. 20 or 30, from T-jets to inlines. I sit at one spot at my track and drive them each as hard as I can until they crash. After a while the challenge becomes pushing through the pile of wrecked cars. For some reason it's therapeutic. Guess I'm just weird.
> 
> Later The I know it's no way to treat a treasured relic but it's still fun Rockinator


No you're not weird. Me and my best buddy used to do this too. We would pick our best 5 cars. Last one running was the winner. Best cars were a lowered GT40 and a VW Bug. You could just go under the pile and push cars out of the way. Good times!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*justly earned*



GT40 said:


> al
> What did you do for that
> under your Avatar


insubordination


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I love competition 
I am too old and fat to play basketball anymore, so slot cars keep from hurting myself!!
plus the friends are a great benefit


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

alpink said:


> " Otherwise it's just stuff in the end "



Al, that was NOT a reference to your location.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> Al, that was NOT a reference to your location.


naw, ... I was agreeing with that thought.
it is so true.
no worries


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rock......I still do that.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

alpink said:


> naw, ... I was agreeing with that thought.
> it is so true.
> no worries


Are you mellowing?

I remember how important it was when we were kids to get the next car or some AJ's 007s. Everything in life revolved around TJets. Things change in life and it's satisfying to still be able to have a good time reliving those days with our fellow TJet junkies. 

Pancakes for everyone!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I was doing the drive and crash every car I own on my 1/32 layout. But I got tired of trying to find all the mirrors and small parts that broke off. So I only crash & trash my HO cars now. Just like when I was a kid. Explains why I am a lousy racer.

Later The glad to hear I'm not alone in my weirdness Rockinator


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> Back when I first got started it was all about the cars for me; playing around with them, working on them, hunting them down and racing against my brothers and buddies. Now it's as much about the people I've gotten to know, the stories, the competitive racing and the comeraderie. As a collector and a racer, the best part is being able to share the appreciation of the hobby with others. Otherwise it's just stuff in the end.
> 
> "And it all started for me with a red Lola GT....." ...


I still have Mine :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

My friends and I used to build two-lane layouts on a table that was 8 by 12 feet. We'd shut the power pack/packs off, turn the dashboard controllers to full speed, and then put 20+ cars on the track. We'd turn the power on and watch'em start off slow, pick up speed as some would wreck/get knocked off from behind/get nerfed in a corner, and the last car still on the track was the winner!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rawafx said:


> My friends and I used to build two-lane layouts on a table that was 8 by 12 feet. We'd shut the power pack/packs off, turn the dashboard controllers to full speed, and then put 20+ cars on the track. We'd turn the power on and watch'em start off slow, pick up speed as some would wreck/get knocked off from behind/get nerfed in a corner, and the last car still on the track was the winner!!!
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> W-S, NC


that just makes grin.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

This is gonna sound corny... But oh well..

I have been blessed with a wonderful wife. She makes an effort to participate and support me in hobbies and things she really has no personal interest in.

The other day i happened to catch her when i got home in my slot cave running laps with the pink car i made her. When I asked what she was up to, she said "practicing.."

She has gone from a terrible driver to real competition. On her own time. Just so I can have more fun with someone to run with.

Thats my favorite thing. So far.

Ok I warned you it was corny?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

does she have a sister, lol


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Leonus that's cool !!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What I like most is EVERYTHING ABOUT THEM!!!!!!!! 

The smell the memories, the new friends I made over the years and even being able to generate some cash and not even notice I sold any cause I have way too many!!!! Lmfao!!!


How else would I have met Mr Alpink!!!!!!*!!***:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*agree*

:thumbsup: what JOE said :wave:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

leonus said:


> This is gonna sound corny... But oh well..
> 
> I have been blessed with a wonderful wife. She makes an effort to participate and support me in hobbies and things she really has no personal interest in.
> 
> ...


That is not corny. THAT, is C O O L ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

My brothers and I used to have what we called "Duster Races." The object was to knock the other guy off of the track or plow through his roadblock. We even had a point system to determine the winner. 

The AFX UOP Shadow and TJet Willys Gasser were the best cars. The Shadow could plow under almost anything. The Willys humped rear was like an "A-Team" jump ramp when you stopped it in a corner while the other car is hanging is rear end out.

We're in our 50s now and the Duster Races seem to come up every time we get together.

Like many of you have mentioned, I met lots of great people through slots over the years. I'm also guilty of getting quite a few others addicted on the hobby. Does that make me a pusher?:drunk:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Camaraderie (family and friends), competition, and sweet looking cars that I could never afford in real life. Where else could I race a Ferrari Testarossa, or an F1 racer.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Elcaminobill said:


> I'm also guilty of getting quite a few others addicted on the hobby. Does that make me a pusher?:drunk:


Yes, you are the pusher man, but it is all good.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The pusher man ..... is right.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Id like to add one more thing.

I love this stuff because it embodies what is so rapidly being lost to the modern world as far as hobbies and passtimes go.

You have to use the hands God gave you to actually manipulate a physical object in the material universe instead of just thumbing or clicking away at an image on a screen that doesnt really even exist except as colored pixels.

You have to "play" and interact with another real human being, who is actually present.

You get to learn how things work, and dont work, in actual physical reality. And you build and maintain real physical objects.

I realize the irony as I type this on my smartphone, but I think its a terrible shame the way kids today for the most part are becoming so electronically disconnected from the richness of life on the prime material plane of existance and sucked into the ether of electronic nothingness..

Sorry if that got philosophical..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

****** ..... its a terrible shame the way kids today for the most part are becoming so electronically disconnected from the richness of life on the prime material plane of existance and sucked into the ether of electronic nothingness..

Sorry if that got philosophical..


Amen!

The hard core reality check is an important component of any practical philosophy. 

On gramma and grampas time...? We're the boss. Since the wee'uns were born we have lived and explored in a physical world of 3 and a possibly 4 dimensions. As one of ours you will become capable and you will be properly socialized in the true human sense. If not, you will be corrected. Wrong thinking will be discouraged, right thinking is equally and quickly rewarded. Open discourse, logical petitions, and good choices are encouraged.

When you get to be a parent, gramma or grampa; then you get to make the rules. There are no exceptions to this rule. 

They get it, because it's very simple; so there is no confusion. They've understood exactly "what's what" since the moment they began trying to practice child psychology on us. Now at 13 and 8, you can take them anywhere or do anything. They are totally "wash and wear" and we/they can hardly wait until the next time we get together and take off on our next adventure.

They are always eager to run slot cars and this transcendent nature is what I love about slot cars. Everyone can play. I've never pushed slots, in fact quite the opposite; I've always downplayed it as grampas dum lil cars. Most times were pretty busy or on the go. They always ask when we have some downtime so we carefully work through the slot car collection, running for fun, tuning for base knowledge, and teaching good sportsmanship. 

Disclaimer: It does take a village. Naturally their parents and other grandparents support the "zero tolerance for bull plop mantra" as well.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

*what I like*

Several years ago it was spending time with the kids and friends, now it's the grand kids.


----------

